
Secure IoT Connex /w NodeMCU ESP8266, ATECC508A Crypto, Mongoose OS, and AWS IoT - lp001
http://developers.blognotions.com/2017/03/07/secure-iot-connectivity-with-nodemcu-esp8266-board-atecc508a-crypto-chip-mongoose-os-and-aws-iot/?_m=3l%2e000s%2e72%2euw0akx04cl%2e64u
======
pjc50
A lot of buzzwords for one title!

The upshot seems to be that when running the Mongoose operating system (
[https://github.com/cesanta/mongoose-os](https://github.com/cesanta/mongoose-
os) ) on an ESP8266 WiFi device, you can use a Microchip crypto accelerator (
[http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/en/ATECC508A](http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/en/ATECC508A)
) to do _something_ with TLS.

Mention is made of hardware-secure credentials but not actually explained (is
this TLS client certificates?)

